# Marco Polo



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone watching this Netflix Series? 

Sorry if there has been a thread about it; I searched and didn't find one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hopefully the BBC might fork out the moolah and buy the rights to show it on terrestrial TV as early as 2019. :devil:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Hopefully the BBC might fork out the moolah and buy the rights to show it on terrestrial TV as early as 2019. :devil:


 Good grief, Marco could journey from China to Venice faster than that:lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is, uh, interesting, but after a handful of episodes I was not 'held' by it enough to carry through.

What is fantastic are the costumes, sets, and the convincing location shoots (wherever those actually were.) From the peasant classes and warrior classes appropriately dressed (and none too clean looking, often a fatal flaw in historic drama) to the opulence in the Khan's court or the Chinese Imperial Palace, the detail, are all such a splendor of eye-candy that this is what I think held me through the number of episodes I did watch.

They found, it seems, a can full of very strong Asian descent actors for the Asiatic characters, and though I'm sure the actor playing Polo is a decent actor, he is the weakest link, seeming like a rather out of place (vis a vis the other strong[er] actors) shallow Euro pretty boy.

It seems very large sums were spent on the production, sets, costumes, and it shows. It _looks_ terrific.

(I would recommend the film _The Horde_ to you, though. Check it out -- also available on Netflix.)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I just started reading the principal book upon which the series was based,Marco Polo: The Journey That Changed The World. It's a great read and fills in several unclear points from the series. And I think that your critique is spot on, Petr.


----------

